# Fertility after giving birth + other question



## stacie-leigh

Hi everybody. I hope you're all well. (I know I've posted this once before, but I posted here as there aren't many people on postnatal support where it got moved to)

I was wondering whether anybody knew about fertility after giving birth. My husband and me had unprotected sex 3 weeks after our daughter was born, we didn't really think about contraception after never using it before. I don't want to fall pregnant again so soon, but is there a chance that I could be pregnant again?

Also, how much should my baby girl who is 3 weeks old be drinking? I am breastfeeding on demand but also giving my baby 4oz every 4 hours.

S x


----------



## CharlieKeys

The fertility one I can answer - VERY FERTILE!! we got told if we didn't use anything we'd be back in 9 months and we were like don't be silly! We had unprotected sex about 4 times (1st time 2 weeks after stephen was born) and we honestly didn't think I'd get pregnant! I got pregnant 3 and a bit weeks after he as born! So we're gonna have a maximum of 10 months between our two :) 

When they say you're extra fertile - believe them lol


----------



## aurora

You aren't really meant to know what a demand breastfed baby is drinking. Is there a reason you are topping up? If you don't want to always have to, you should really try and wean her off them, as it will really mess with your milk supply. Breastfeeding is a supply and demand thing. x


----------



## MissBroody

CharlieKeys said:


> The fertility one I can answer - VERY FERTILE!! we got told if we didn't use anything we'd be back in 9 months and we were like don't be silly! We had unprotected sex about 4 times (1st time 2 weeks after stephen was born) and we honestly didn't think I'd get pregnant! I got pregnant 3 and a bit weeks after he as born! So we're gonna have a maximum of 10 months between our two :)
> 
> When they say you're extra fertile - believe them lol

Wowzer! I have a 10 month old and have no idea how I'd fit a newborn in too! Lol! He's crawling and into everythinggg - my hat off to you! To the OP - very fertile is the answer I think :haha:
xx


----------



## CharlieKeys

lol someone asked me if it was planned this morning.... urmmmmmmmmmmm NO! I have no idea how I'm gonna do it either - just gotta get on with it and probably look like a state for 4 years ha ha!


----------



## sarahchops86

VERY fertile, we only had dtd twice since lo was born. OH was not impressed.. lol! my 3 week old had approx 4-5oz every 4 hrs


----------



## stacie-leigh

Oh dear, I better keep my fingers crossed and hope for the best. I'm starting the pill today though x


----------



## anna matronic

Shouldn't you make sure you aren't pregnant before starting the pill again?


----------



## CharlieKeys

yeah I wouldn't start the pill until you test first! I was told taking the pill doesn't affect the baby but still just to be one the safe side?


----------



## Justagirlxx

Yes there is a chance you could be pregnant. Some women are super fertile after birth. Breastfeeding isn't a good contraceptive hun so I'd recomend going on the pill or using condoms. I'm not sure how much she should be eating because I didn't breastfeed, but I think if she's feeding on demand she is getting enough :)


----------



## stacie-leigh

I wasn't sure whether the doctor would prescribe the pill but she didn't seem worried, she just said she wanted me to take her a urine sample in 2 weeks to test for a pregnancy. I'm not sure what to do now :wacko: x


----------



## minkymoo

Condoms until you know for sure hun xx


----------



## stacie-leigh

Well I came on my period last night so panic over :D


----------



## minkymoo

Good. Behave yourself now x


----------



## taylor197878

nice 1 now get extra strong condoms lol


----------



## MiissMuffet

I heard you can be at your most fertile just after you give birth. 10 months later...not so much :dohh:


----------



## RHR

Hi hun, you really are incredibly fertile after having a baby. My dd is 7 months old, and I've just found out I'm pregnant again. My dd will be either 14 or 15 months old when this bump is born. 

I can't help with your breast feeding question as I ff. However, when my dd was a new born I had t make up 6 bottles twice a day at 4floz. She couldn't drink anymore. However, she was sick quite a lot after each bottle which is why she was so hungry.


----------



## stacie-leigh

minkymoo said:


> Good. Behave yourself now x

Will do :D


----------



## stacie-leigh

I thought I had come on my period but I've stopped bleeding completely now :wacko: How peculiar! x


----------



## minkymoo

Your body could need a little while to settle down into a pattern again. Had you already started your pill? That could've affected it?


----------



## stacie-leigh

You could be right, I think I read that it can take weeks or even months to get a period properly. No I haven't started the pill yet, it says on the instructions not to take it if pregnancy is possible x


----------



## minkymoo

stacie-leigh said:


> You could be right, I think I read that it can take weeks or even months to get a period properly. No I haven't started the pill yet, it says on the instructions not to take it if pregnancy is possible x

I would still do a test then chick, personally, just to be on the safe side x


----------



## stacie-leigh

I've got an appointment at the doctors on the 26th, or something like that! When I last went my gp said she would do me a pregnancy test when I'm next there.

My 'period' has completely stopped all together now, it only lasted a few hours.

Wish me luck!!!! 

xx


----------



## minkymoo

Good luck x


----------

